# MECA 2x Tucson, AZ- 3 March 2013



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Show-N-Shine- Over 17 different Classes
Low Rider Car Hop
Sound Off-
MECA 2x points event
SPL 
Park and Pound
SQL
SQ2
Install
RTA
MECA Kids
Dueling Demos
(Classes from amateur to expert in all divisions)

$20 show n shine
$25 SPL $20 MECA members
$25 SQL $15 MECA members

4156 E 22nd Street Tucson, Arizona 85711


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

This is shaping up to be a great show! Come out for a good time. See you there!


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

2nd Annual Dreamworks Car & Truck Show | Facebook


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Bump for MECA SHOW, should ba an awesome show guys. be sure to check it out. Unfortunately, I have a wedding to attend and myself and most my team will not be able to attend this show, so GOOD LUCK competitors.



Smogden said:


> Show-N-Shine- Over 17 different Classes
> Low Rider Car Hop
> Sound Off-
> MECA 2x points event
> ...


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Everyone needs to come out!


----------

